# Food Safety News - 07/27/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 27, 2021)

*Parnell attorneys preparing their written arguments for vacating sentences*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 27, 2021 12:05 am
Stewart Parnell, 67, and Michael Parnell, 62, have returned to their low and medium secure lockups after appearing for their motion hearings last month at the C.B. King Courthouse in Albany, GA. Transcripts of those proceedings also became available to the parties, kicking off the written arguments for U.S. Magistrate Judge Thomas Q. Langstaff. Ultimately,... Continue Reading


*WHO wants data on heavy metals in food*
By News Desk on Jul 27, 2021 12:04 am
The World Health Organization (WHO) has called for data on two heavy metals in a range of food types. The first covers methylmercury and total mercury in orange roughy, pink cusk-eel and all toothfish and the second is on lead in cereal-based foods and ready-to-eat meals for infants and young children; dried spices and culinary... Continue Reading


*Salmonella dominates outbreaks in Australia*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 27, 2021 12:03 am
More than 450 foodborne outbreaks were reported over a three-year period in Australia, according to a new study. The 452 confirmed and suspected foodborne outbreaks affected 7,361 people, caused 705 hospitalizations and 18 deaths from 2013 to 2015. Salmonella was the main agent identified and restaurants were the most frequently-reported food preparation setting. There were... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Tiger Brands back in hot seat; recalls millions of cans of vegetables*
By Bill Marler on Jul 26, 2021 09:47 pm
According to South African press reports, Tiger Brands, South Africa’s biggest food manufacturer, announced yesterday that it is immediately recalling about 20 million Koo and Hugo’s canned vegetable products that were produced from May 1, 2019, to May 5, 2021, over safety concerns due to potentially defective cans. The issue with the cans, which is... Continue Reading


*Company initiates nationwide recall of cheese in Canada because of Listeria risk*
By News Desk on Jul 26, 2021 06:18 pm
Tree of Life Canada ULC is recalling Cahill’s brand “Original Irish Porter Cheese” because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination.  “This recall was triggered by the company. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is conducting a food safety investigation, which may lead to the recall of other products,” according to the recall notice posted by the... Continue Reading


*Wide variety of leafy greens under recall after positive tests for Listeria*
By News Desk on Jul 26, 2021 05:37 pm
Old Soul Farms LLC of St. Paris, OH, is recalling multiple leafy greens products after testing showed contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. “The positive test for Listeria monocytogenes was from a routine facility test of rainwater holding tanks in the greenhouse facility as well as testing from a customer who received contaminated Basil product,” according to... Continue Reading


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jul 27, 2021)

Reading this thread every day is a TERRIFIC way to lose weight?! LOL!!  I'm glad I make my own seasoning blends and hot sauces!!! 
John


----------

